# 68 GTO vacuum question



## woody3882 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for reading,,,I took my 68 out of a ten year storage after a complete restoration, I was checking the vaccuum lines which brought me to a question. Is the vacuum line from the transmission modultor valve supposed to go to the carburator vacuum port or directly to the intake manifold port. and does anyone know where I can get a scan or a link to show me a pictoral of the running of the vacuum lines for my 68 400CI I greatly appreciate any input you can give thanks Woody


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm fairly sure that the modulator should be connected to full-time vacuum. Doesn't matter if it's from the carb or the intake manifold, just don't get it from a timed vacuum port on the carb.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

If you are running the stock q-jet it runs to the 1/4" port on the front top passenger side.


----------

